# apache2 und Suse8.2



## rycoo (28. Juli 2003)

Hallo

Ich habe unter suse 8.2 apache 2 installiert
Dreisatz ./configure;make; make install kein Problem bloss wenn ich apachectl start mache bekomme ich von der bash die Meldung command not found.
Woran liegt es? Hilfe?


----------



## Christian Fein (28. Juli 2003)

Das problem liegt das apachectl nicht in deinem Path liegt.

$ find / -name apachectl 

sucht dir!

$ emacs ~/.bashrc

PATH=$PATH:[volle Angabe des Pfades]

macht dir

$ apachectl start

startet dir


----------



## rycoo (29. Juli 2003)

*Apache2*



> _Original geschrieben von Chris _
> *Das problem liegt das apachectl nicht in deinem Path liegt.
> 
> $ find / -name apachectl
> ...


Danke!!

Leider funktioniert das nicht selbst wenn ich in dem Pfad des von Apache2 bin und apachectl aufrufe klappt es nicht.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. Juli 2003)

$ find / -name apachectl
$ ./apachectl start


----------



## rycoo (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *$ find / -name apachectl
> $ ./apachectl start *



Das funktioniert nicht, habe das Problem gefunden. Habe alles noch einmal /.configure make make depend (das war die Lösung; es gab Abhängigkeiten)make install schon lief es. Es muß nur noch Webmin an die Pfade angepaßt werden.
Gruß
rycoo


----------

